# 8 years today....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

After Dave's recent post, I figured I would post about our celebration too. 8 years ago today I married my best friend, Nicole. I wish I could say that I still look like this, but.... not so much lol.









Anyway...hoping I can convince her to stick around a few more years. Life sure is a lot better with her in it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on this special day, many more to come. Obviously she's a good cook!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So...you did not have any hair then either huh









I think you got the better end of stick Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your anniversary Chris and Nicole.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Happy Anniversary Chris







here's to the next 8 years. You need to get a little yellow guy with a wine glass or champagne 
flute put on here!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Chris !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations Chris and Nicole.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Condrads to you BOTH---HAVE MANY MORE HAPPY YEARS:beerchug:*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to you and Nicole---You'll have many more good years to come if'in you let Nicole keep giv'in you that crack on the back of the head when your outta line.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, that's the only place on his head with hair.... and now you want her to wear that off too !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm still giggling about that one myself !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez, that's the only place on his head with hair.... and now you want her to wear that off too !


Like I said, I don't look like this anymore. More like this:


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Super proud of you man. Both of you guys, so thankful to call you some of our best friends.


----------

